

Protect Kids, Get F*cked - taylorbuley
https://medium.com/@stirman/protect-kids-get-f-cked-6972e9e7c15b

======
mattmanser
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5217004](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5217004)

